# 8 bí quyết chăm sóc mắt hiệu quả cho cô nàng bận rộn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (25/6/18)

Nếu không được chăm sóc đúng cách, đôi mắt sẽ yếu dần đi, ảnh hưởng đến cuộc sống. Chính vì thế, các nàng cần phải bỏ túi ngay những mẹo chăm sóc mắt này.
Đôi mắt vốn rất nhạy cảm và dễ tổn thương. Lớn tuổi, môi trường sống ô nhiễm, làm việc quá sức… là những nguyên nhân phổ biến khiến tình trạng của mắt càng suy giảm. Vì vậy, để bảo vệ “cửa sổ tâm hồn”, các bạn cần phải tìm hiểu cách chăm sóc mắt ngay từ bây giờ.

*1. BỔ SUNG VITAMIN VÀ KHOÁNG CHẤT CẦN THIẾT*
Những rau củ quả nhiều màu sắc và trái cây chính là nguồn thực phẩm bổ dưỡng cho đôi mắt, chẳng hạn như: rau spinach, bông cải, cà rốt, khoai lang… Thức ăn giàu Oemga-3 acid béo cũng rất cần thiết. Tất cả đều chứa nhiều vitamin, dinh dưỡng, khoáng chất, chất chống oxy hoá giúp đôi mắt khoẻ mạnh. Bạn nên bắt đầu việc chăm sóc mắt từ bên trong để cải thiện tình trạng sức khoẻ cho đôi mắt một cách hiệu quả nhất.




*2. LUÔN LUÔN ĐEO KÍNH BẢO HỘ*
Có thể nói, việc đeo kính bảo hộ còn rất xa lạ với chúng ta. Tuy nhiên, bạn cần phải đeo kính bảo hộ khi đang hoạt động bên ngoài, làm vườn… để bảo vệ đôi mắt khỏi những tổn thương. Các loại kính này thường được làm từ polycarbonate nên rất chắc chắn và giúp đôi mắt tránh được những tai nạn không mong muốn.

*3. KÍNH RÂM RẤT QUAN TRỌNG*
Kính râm không đơn thuần chỉ là một phụ kiện thời trang. Nhiệm vụ chính của loại kính này bảo vệ đôi mắt khỏi các tia UVA và UVB. Những loại tia này làm ảnh hưởng đến thị lực, thoái hoá điểm vàng và đục thuỷ tinh thể. Vì thế, khi chọn mua kính râm, bạn nên chọn loại kính có thể ngăn chặn được 99% tia UVA và UVB.




*4. TRÁNH DỤI MẮT*
Dụi mắt là thói quen khó bỏ của nhiều cô nàng. Tuy nhiên, bàn tay của chúng ta thường chứa rất nhiều vi khuẩn, đôi mắt lại vô cùng nhạy cảm và dễ tổn thương. Dụi mắt quá nhiều có thể gây nhiễm trùng, tạo cơ hội cho vi khuẩn xâm nhập và gây hại cho mắt. Vì thế, trước khi bàn tay tiếp xúc với mắt, các nàng nên rửa tay thật sạch để chăm sóc mắt đúng cách.




*5. ĐẮP DƯA LEO*
Dưa leo có thể giúp “cửa sổ tâm hồn” giảm mệt mỏi sau một ngày làm việc căng thẳng. Bạn chỉ cần cắt 2 miếng dưa leo theo hình tròn và đắp lên mắt, nghỉ ngơi trong một thời gian ngắn. Dưa leo sẽ giúp đôi mắt giải toả stress, đồng thời cải thiện vùng bọng mắt. Bên cạnh đắp trực tiếp, bạn có thể ép nước và dùng bông tẩy trang thấm vào dung dịch. Sau đó, đặt miếng bông lên mắt.




*6. CẢI THIỆN VÙNG DA MẮT CÙNG DẦU HẠNH NHÂN VÀ MẬT ONG*
Vùng da mắt không còn căng tràn cũng là vấn đề nhiều chị em gặp phải. Để giải quyết vấn đề này, bạn cần pha một hỗn hợp gồm một muỗng mật ong và một muỗng dầu hạnh nhân, khuấy đều. Thoa hỗn hợp này ở vùng da dưới mắt trước khi ngủ. Sau đó, bạn có thể đi ngủ và rửa sạch vào sáng hôm sau.

*7. LÀM DỊU ĐÔI MẮT BỊ SƯNG*
Chắc hẳn, các nàng đã có vài lần thức dậy với đôi mắt sưng phù. Để chăm sóc mắt với tình trạng này, bạn cần pha một hỗn hợp trà basil và nước ép dưa leo. Đổ hỗn hợp vào khay đá, cất vào tủ lạnh và đợi hỗn hợp đông thành đá. Sau đó, bạn chỉ cần dùng viên đá này để massage đôi mắt và vết sưng sẽ từ từ biến mất.

*8. TUÂN THỦ QUY TẮC 20 – 20 – 20*
Đối với những cô nàng thường xuyên ngồi trước máy tính, đây là quy tắc cần được tuân thủ. Cứ mỗi 20 phút, bạn nên để đôi mắt nghỉ ngơi và nhìn xa ít nhất 20 feet (khoảng 6 mét) trong vòng 20 giây. Phương pháp này sẽ giúp đôi mắt được nghỉ ngơi và nâng cao khả năng tập trung.




_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

